# [SOLVED] Want toConnect Two Xbox's to same modem/router



## Unkn0wn (Jan 27, 2014)

I have a Xbox 360 and a Xbox One, My modem/router is called a Motorola SBG6580. When I try to have both Xbox's on simultaneously, I get a moderate nat type on one and strict on the other. I created static ip addresses and tried to port forward both Xbox's on my modem/router, but the same results happen.:facepalm: I also try to DMZ one and port forward the other. Any suggestions on what I should try next? I want both to be connected simultaneously. According to this link, Motorola SBG6580 - Motorola SBG6580 - Motorola/Netopia - Xbox.com Forums - Xbox.com
My modem/router can support two Xbox's with proper UPNP settings. What does this mean, port forwarding DMZ, etc?:ermm:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Want toConnect Two Xbox's to same modem/router*

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Your NAT settings should change anything. Do games work just fine?


----------



## Unkn0wn (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Want toConnect Two Xbox's to same modem/router*

After a frustrating attempt to try to open the Nat types on both my Xbox One and Xbox 360, such as trying to port forward both Xbox consoles, placing one on DMZ and the other on port forwarding and so on.
I did a little playing around on the modem/router's configuration page, I suddenly decided to turn UPNP on, and sure enough it caused my Xbox 360's NAT Type to open, it was at a Moderate NAT Type. And surprisingly my previous Strict NAT type on my Xbox One, suddenly turned to a Moderate Nat Type.
I then decided to port forward my Xbox One and the NAT type actually opened up. I now have both Xbox consoles turned on, with open NAT types.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Want toConnect Two Xbox's to same modem/router*

Glad you solved the issue then!


----------

